# Tidal Wave Royal Python



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

The culmination of 11 years worth of breeding trials finally paid off with the hatching of this little stunner.

Note the lack of pattern on the flanks.


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

Very nice mate. Black Axanthic and Toffee version's will be stunning


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Don't forget Desert Ghost!!


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

11 years... that's a commitment !!

Congrats....Well done. Personally I can't say it appeals to me, but then we're all different.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Malc said:


> 11 years... that's a commitment !!
> 
> Congrats....Well done. Personally I can't say it appeals to me, but then we're all different.


And that is OK, enough diversity within the hobby for everyone.

Royals are a bit of a guilty pleasure of mine.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Are you able to provide some background info Fraser? What is the history of this morph?


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

LiasisUK said:


> Are you able to provide some background info Fraser? What is the history of this morph?


I bought the male as a funky looking normal 11 years ago. 

I bred him to a normal female and kept back 1.2 babies. 

This year I paired him to 1 x normal and his 2 daughters. One of the clutches failed so I managed to hatch 8 babies from the Tidal Wave x Normal pairing and 5 from the Tidal Wave x Tidal pairing.


----------

